# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  El golf de Layos deja de ser rentable y pide ayudas públicas. Motivo: coste de la depuración

## NoRegistrado

No sabía si poner éste tema aquí o en la parte  "usos lúdicos".  Si alguien creen que es mejor ponerlo allí, a mí me da igual.




> La empresa propietaria del campo de golf de Layos ha anunciado que éste se ve abocado al cierre por el coste de la depuración de las aguas residuales de los municipios de Argés, Layos y Cobisa que, una vez depuradas, utilizan para el riego del campo. 
> 
> Hace 10 años, cuando se llegó a ese acuerdo y se le impuso esta condición al campo de golf de Layos, no parecía probable un crecimiento poblacional de esas localidades como el que se ha producido. Así un coste que inicialmente se veía soportable ahora se ha duplicado, llegando a los 450.000 euros anuales, y se ha convertido en la puntilla que quizá termine con un negocio que ha dejado de serlo también por otros motivos. Y es que la reducción de usuarios y de torneos ha llevado ya a la empresa a prescindir de algunos trabajadores.
> 
> A ello se añade que las instalaciones de depuración deberían modernizarse y ampliarse, lo cual requiere una inversión que la empresa del campo de golf no quiere asumir. La solución que proponen, y que se presenta como la única posibilidad de salvación en tono dramático, pasa porque las administraciones "descarguen" de obligaciones a la empresa y asuman el coste de depuración, repercutiéndolo a los vecinos que pasarán de beneficiarse de la existencia del campo de golf a subvencionarlo.
> 
> Sirva el caso de Layos como aviso para navegantes o para los promotores de nuevos campos de golf, como el previsto en las afueras de Toledo en Pinedo y también a quienes se dejan seducir por este tipo de proyectos, menos rentables de lo que parece si no cuentan con dinero público.
> La empresa propietaria del campo de golf de Layos ha anunciado que éste se ve abocado al cierre por el coste de la depuración de las aguas residuales de los municipios de Argés, Layos y Cobisa que, una vez depuradas, utilizan para el riego del campo.


http://www.diariodetoledo.es/socieda...yudas-publicas

 Como siempre, privatizar ganancias y socializar pérdidas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## ben-amar

> No sabía si poner éste tema aquí o en la parte  "usos lúdicos".  Si alguien creen que es mejor ponerlo allí, a mí me da igual.
> 
> 
> http://www.diariodetoledo.es/socieda...yudas-publicas
> 
>  Como siempre, privatizar ganancias y socializar pérdidas.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel



Lo mismo podria estar en cafeteria pero al tratarse uno de los motivos de la depuracion de aguas, aqui esta bien

----------

